# Under coating RV-PROS vs. CONS



## zoman00 (Jun 27, 2010)

Has anyone(or knows anyone) undercoated their RV? Pros vs. cons? Where can I have it done? I am in the Lake Jackson area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I have never heard of anyone doing this but I am sure it could be done. The one con I would think is the added weight. Pro is rust prevention. I wash and check my trailer for rust every 14 days. If there is rust I sand it down and put a coat of rustoleom. I keep my trailer in sargent and it looks new.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Just go to Ace and buy several cans of rust protection(blue can, about 20$ per can) and crawl under your unit and spray everything you can see. Stuff works for rust protection as well as lubricates and is ok to put on electronics, cables, etc. Dries to a hard surface and stays on with touch-up from time to time. I am an old guy and with my arithitis it has been a chore lately to crawl under my unit so the girlfriend has taken over that chore. It is not like Corrosion X(which is a good product but does not really harden) and it beats the heck out of regular rust prevention paints.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

corrosion x heavy duty

http://www.amazon.com/Corrosion-X-90104-Heavy-Duty-12oz/dp/B0009H1AMG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394132797&sr=8-1&keywords=corrosion+x


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Corrosion X Heavy duty under on all metal BUT NOT THE HUBS. Don't get any on the brakes. Corrosion X Red can on the wheels,and screw heads around the trailer, lightly. Also move your slide out to the full out position and spray the tubes and the teethe on the drive. This stuff works! I have left my 5th wheel at Sargent the last several years and now moving back to SLP in the fall and I do not have any rust. I have seen trailers down there that were ruined by the rust with the slideouts stuck out or in!


----------

